# Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!!



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Many thanks to Sam Dobbins for the excellent pictures:
Vogtland coilovers with 19" Hartmann RS4 DTM replicas


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Uberhare)*

Not bad...


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

nice whore, those wheels look great over silver


----------



## Bob16v (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Uberhare)*

Damn that looks clean!
Do you know where can I pick up an RS6 grill?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

WOW, that looks really good!! Now I need to get wheels and coilovers.


----------



## relentlessone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Uberhare)*

Beautiful.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Bob16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob16v* »_Damn that looks clean!
Do you know where can I pick up an RS6 grill?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










A dealership maybe







...


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
OE grill.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Uberhare)*

The lower grills to match are harder to find. ebay.de sometimes has them up for sale.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

very NICE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Uberhare)*

Nice pics Brian! I'd love to put those up in the Hartmann Gallery, I'll add links to sdobbins.com on the gallery pages as well. Send me an E-mail with your shirt size and I'll send you a Hartmann or Achtuning shirt as a thank you


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Skyler - thanks!. Sending email today.
BTW...looking forward to meeting you at Waterwagens. I'll have the A6 in the show.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

how are those coilovers? i was looking into them. whats the ride like?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

I love the coilovers. I debated between H&R, Vogtland, Bilstein, and a few others. Cost was my most important factor so I went with the Vogtland.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_I love the coilovers. I debated between H&R, Vogtland, Bilstein, and a few others. Cost was my most important factor so I went with the Vogtland.

are they too stiff in your opinion or just right?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Just right. Spring rates, dampening, etc are setup perfect for this car.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

That car is Hot... nnn those r good pics as well just saved 1 for my background. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Picture whoring.....thanks Sam!! (Uberhare)*

Dammmmnnnn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That looks


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice ride! 
Love the suspension


----------

